# Floyd Landis Sighting



## atown117 (Dec 1, 2008)

I saw Floyd Landis in the Prologue for the Cascade Cycling Classic in Bend, Oregon. I was wondering why someone was wearing some shorts and a gray t-shirt during a time trial in what is a decent sized event. On his return back I noticed it was none other than Landis. Apparently ABC is doing some report on him for Dateline.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

yeah there was a short article on cyclingnews, apparently he's riding indy.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

I like Floyd.


----------



## FastFred (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm diggin' the T shirt.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

he beat half the field in that 'kit'


----------



## redlizard (Jul 26, 2007)

stevesbike said:


> he beat half the field in that 'kit'


Cat 4?


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

FastFred said:


> I'm diggin' the T shirt.


He's too cool for school.


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

who really cares?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Floyd and that gray Hanes Beefy t-shirt are going to clean up cycling!


----------



## kokothemonkey (Jul 7, 2004)

Lame.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

FastFred said:


> I'm diggin' the T shirt.


He's wearing summer booties...and a gray Hanes shirt with a number billowing on the shoulder....what a Fred.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

stevesbike said:


> he beat half the field in that 'kit'


that's pretty awesome. sort of like when he'd race MTB's in sweat pants when he was a kid. I like his panache.


----------



## nayr497 (Nov 8, 2008)

So he never learned how to properly pin a number during all those years of pro racing?

And, what's up with the shirt? He doesn't own a skin suit or even a jersey? I'm confused.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

He apprarently had another jersey, but it didn't conform to the promoters standards so he ended up having to wear what was close at hand, the T shirt.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> He apprarently had another jersey, but it didn't conform to the promoters standards so he ended up having to wear what was close at hand, the T shirt.


Let me guess it was is "Positively Positive: No I'm Being Honest This Time" jersey?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

FastFred said:


> I'm diggin' the T shirt.


Doesn't the T-shirt more than negate the aero helmet?


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Mootsie said:


> He apprarently had another jersey, but it didn't conform to the promoters standards


This was his first choice:


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Marc said:


> Let me guess it was is "Positively Positive: No I'm Being Honest This Time" jersey?


I think it was a "Dopers Suck" jersey.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> I think it was a "Dopers Suck (and I was one of them)" jersey.


Fixed.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

nayr497 said:


> *So he never learned how to properly pin a number during all those years of pro racing?*
> 
> And, what's up with the shirt? He doesn't own a skin suit or even a jersey? I'm confused.



Seriously, it isn't really that hard to get it semi right.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> This was his first choice:


Sad thing is, in the process of designing that jersey, er thing, that someone at one point said "oh now that looks nice".


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

mohair_chair said:


> This was his first choice:


That would be an unfair advantage way beyond doping.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I thought that after his admission and taking my money for his cause that it was all over. I thought that this meant he was leaving cycling forever. Guess I thought wrong. What a s**t.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Hooben said:


> I thought that after his admission and taking my money for his cause that it was all over. I thought that this meant he was leaving cycling forever. Guess I thought wrong. What a s**t.


This is at least his 3rd or 4th national calender race this year. It shouldn't be that big of a suprise to see him on the road.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hooben said:


> I thought that after his admission and taking my money for his cause that it was all over. I thought that this meant he was leaving cycling forever. Guess I thought wrong. What a s**t.


From the looks of it; it's all over.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

what a douche.

Chad


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

he's not the brightest bulb, thats for sure. still, I dig him doing the race anyway.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

I think this is awesome.


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

FL is gonna burn the house down. Cyclist beware... nothing like a man who has nothing to lose.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

shabbasuraj said:


> FL is gonna burn the house down. Cyclist beware... nothing like a man who has nothing to lose.


Yep. No telling what stories he'll make up.


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

I bet he cleans up at the National Paperboy Championships in Sept, it's on ESPN8, the Ocho.


----------



## g29er (Mar 28, 2009)

Like him or hate him, I thought his comeback in the 06 Tour was gutsy. Doped or not, that was pretty epic.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

shabbasuraj said:


> FL is gonna burn the house down. Cyclist beware... nothing like a man who has nothing to lose.



He's going to Jose Conseco the whole thing?


----------



## yater (Nov 30, 2006)

petalpower said:


> He's going to Jose Conseco the whole thing?


He already has.


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

Apparently he had a skin suit that was rules illegal so he put this on. 
I think he should put on a clown suit!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

petalpower said:


> He's going to Jose Conseco the whole thing?


lol........ya


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Please donate, Flyod needs your help to clear his name
.
.
.
.
.









Oh, nevermind.


----------



## crashtestdummy (Apr 11, 2007)

3rd pic.....Is that jerry lewis?


----------



## kbg (Jun 23, 2009)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> Please donate, Flyod needs your help to clear his name.


I donated some money, and it showed up on my credit card bill as "medical supplies".
WTF


----------



## sonic_W (Sep 2, 2008)

i like his gear...specialized booties, cannondale bike, bontrager wheels, garneau helmet, pro bars. he's a fred, just like any one of you.


----------



## petalpower (Aug 10, 2009)

Damn. I would think that a former tour winner would be able to finish a bit higher than 91st out of the 172 entrants in a time trail.


----------



## M-theory (Jul 16, 2009)

That cotton t-shirt sure looks comfortable. 

With the sweltering heat we've been having, I might forego the polyester jersey and give cotton a second chance on my next ride.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

petalpower said:


> Damn. I would think that a former tour winner would be able to finish a bit higher than 91st out of the 172 entrants in a time trail.


He won the Tour de France?!? I must have missed that... 

I first saw this (about 10 minutes ago) in the Pro Cycling forum and thought "that's odd- what's it doing in here?" :lol:


----------



## waterloo (Nov 8, 2005)

http://vodpod.com/watch/4070827-floyd-landis-cascade-classic


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow.. How the mighty have fallen.


----------



## smcnees (Aug 5, 2008)

I think he's lining himself up to be a contestant on Dancing With The Stars.:rolleyes5: :rolleyes5:


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I'm all for it. He paid for doping, so let him get on with life and biking.


----------



## raleighgranprix (Jul 8, 2010)

He's making a statement.


----------



## 1stmh (Apr 7, 2007)

He's doing something every one of us do all the time - ride and race his bike. And you want to ding him for it? 

This is a guy who went down doing something everyone else was/is doing, and then shut his mouth and played denial because everyone else's lies depended on it, only to be left with no friends/team or anything, being royally screwed and you want him to play nice, shut up and disappear into thin air? Boy, you guys are hard to please. Would you play nice, take it up the rear and shut up and then just disappear?

I applaud him for having the balls to say what he has, and to continue to ride his bike. I only wish he had done it sooner, and my guess is Landis feels that way too.


----------



## thesmokingman (Dec 27, 2008)

yater said:


> He already has.


I liked the part about the strippers and running red lights. As if, in case you don't hate Lance by now, you should know he hates puppies too!


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

1stmh said:


> He's doing something every one of us do all the time - ride and race his bike. And you want to ding him for it?
> 
> This is a guy who went down doing something everyone else was/is doing, and then shut his mouth and played denial because everyone else's lies depended on it, only to be left with no friends/team or anything, being royally screwed and you want him to play nice, shut up and disappear into thin air? Boy, you guys are hard to please. Would you play nice, take it up the rear and shut up and then just disappear?
> 
> I applaud him for having the balls to say what he has, and to continue to ride his bike. I only wish he had done it sooner, and my guess is Landis feels that way too.


what about the fact he stole money from a lot of good people? 

Chad


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*what about ?*

He was wrong . he knows it . he has said so.

All i have to say is ..Thank you
Thank you for doing what is right !

So where does it go ?
I don't know.
However I do hope that dishonesty of the sport of cycling is going to be exposed. 
And then....Appropriate oversight will and when I support a race or support a worthy champion ....I know that there will not likely be a footnote written to explain they likely doped but since it was a level playing field......
well you understand.....idealistic ....stupid?
Not really...sounds like the story"s I hear as it relates to LA and his success.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Nimitz said:


> what about the fact he stole money from a lot of good people?
> 
> Chad


interesting use of the word "stole"


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

den bakker said:


> interesting use of the word "stole"



Setting up a false foundation based on lies and then collecting money to fight a cause that does not exist is stealing money from people in my book.

part of the def is as follows:

"To get or take secretly"

I would say there were quit a few "secrets" involved in Floyd's failed attempt at making us think he was positively negative.


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

rydbyk said:


> Setting up a false foundation based on lies and then collecting money to fight a cause that does not exist is stealing money from people in my book.
> 
> part of the def is as follows:
> 
> ...


100% agreed.

that is honestly the "main" problem I have with him.

Chad


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*Lies, Liars and Stealing*

So if doping is proven true, LA will be the biggest Liar in cycling history STEALING from the his sponsors, insurers and the cancer Community.
He will be above Bernie Madoff on the "liers and stealers top 10 list.
Still has me wondering why most of the outrage I read on these pages centers on Floyd.
Just saying.


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Mulowe said:


> So if doping is proven true, LA will be the biggest Liar in cycling history STEALING from the his sponsors, insurers and the cancer Community.
> He will be above Bernie Madoff on the "liers and stealers top 10 list.
> Still has me wondering why most of the outrage I read on these pages centers on Floyd.
> Just saying.



How would LA be any worse then Ullrich, Riis, Merckx, Pantani, etc.? They lied, they took money from sponsors, insurers and their fans.

You see this is the problem with discussing LA...hyperbole. People feel they must turn him into either the devil or God.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*?*

Stealing hope and money from Cancer realted patients and families sets him on a distintly different level than the pro riders you mentioned.
They did not manufacture a brand / public image/ Cancer aflicted reputation that was a total LIE. 
Come on ,people flocked to just touch the guy as leap of faith in hope they might become healthier. 
You really cant see a distinction. ?


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

Mulowe said:


> Stealing hope and money from Cancer realted patients and families sets him on a distintly different level than the pro riders you mentioned.
> They did not manufacture a brand / public image/ Cancer aflicted reputation that was a total LIE.
> Come on ,people flocked to just touch the guy as leap of faith in hope they might become healthier.
> You really cant see a distinction. ?


People flocked to him because he survived and made a name for himself, not because he won 7 Tours. Had he only won one Tour like Riis or Ullrich LAF would still be as big and people would still flock to him.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*The rule*



MR_GRUMPY said:


> Please donate, Flyod needs your help to clear his name
> .
> .
> .
> ...


But if he lies about someone you _dislike_, he is credible on that point. If he lies about someone you _like_, he's a doped up, habitual con-artist, with a long string of proven lies, including the ones about his Tour doping.


----------



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

*I wish it were that simple*

Sorry, Dont by into that.
They flocked to him because his marketing machine cranked up and sold the success he had not just a hhard fought and won recovery, but the incredible feats of his recovery year after year.
The LIE was sold in hard cover, commercials and a PR campaigne all designed to sell the cool aid and make millions of dollars.
Livestrong by the way is not a non-profit. He collects fees from it and pays for his personal jet from it.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Mulowe said:


> Sorry, Dont by into that.
> They flocked to him because his marketing machine cranked up and sold the success he had not just a hhard fought and won recovery, but the incredible feats of his recovery year after year.
> The LIE was sold in hard cover, commercials and a PR campaigne all designed to sell the cool aid and make millions of dollars.
> Livestrong by the way is not a non-profit. He collects fees from it and pays for his personal jet from it.


The Lance Armstrong Foundation is a non-profit.

livestrong.com is a different thing, but I think that's pretty clear.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

Oh puhleeeaassse. 

1. Find me one sponsor who would actually suggest that LA "stole" from them. That's absurd. They rode his wave and they profited from it. If LA stole from them, then doesn't it follow that they also stole from customers who bought their products because of the association with Lance?

2. Insurers? First of all, call it what it was, a bet. SCA accepted a bet that he couldn't win the Tour, and they lost. Then they tried to renege on the bet. Unfortunately, they didn't have a provision for doping in the contract, so they lost. Even if they won, they weren't going to give back the money they accepted from him as part of the bet. 

3. Cancer community? WTF? Did Lance not have cancer? Did he not survive? Did he not start a foundation that does good work? How did he steal from the cancer community?


----------



## MrDomino (Dec 30, 2008)

mohair_chair said:


> 3. Cancer community? WTF? Did Lance not have cancer? Did he not survive? Did he not start a foundation that does good work? How did he steal from the cancer community?


Agreed. It's not like he pocketed all the money.


----------



## rydbyk (Feb 17, 2010)

1stmh said:


> He's doing something every one of us do all the time - ride and race his bike. And you want to ding him for it?
> 
> This is a guy who went down doing something everyone else was/is doing, and then shut his mouth and played denial because everyone else's lies depended on it, only to be left with no friends/team or anything, being royally screwed and you want him to play nice, shut up and disappear into thin air? Boy, you guys are hard to please. Would you play nice, take it up the rear and shut up and then just disappear?
> 
> I applaud him for having the balls to say what he has, and to continue to ride his bike. I only wish he had done it sooner, and my guess is Landis feels that way too.



Did you forget about the book?


----------

